# OT > Offtopic >  Autot hangessa -joulukalenteri

## nimby

Autot hangessa -joulukalenteri, olkaa hyvä - käytettävissä valitettavasti ainoastaan Facebookiin kirjautuneille.

Joukkoliikenteenkin suosio on todennäköisesti kasvanut alkaneella viikolla :-)

----------


## Albert

> Autot hangessa -joulukalenteri, olkaa hyvä - käytettävissä valitettavasti ainoastaan Facebookiin kirjautuneille.


*Harmin paikka.* Minua kun facebook ei kiinnosta himpun vertaa. Tajua edes, että mihin moista tarvitaan  :Confused: .

----------


## nimby

> *Harmin paikka.* Minua kun facebook ei kiinnosta himpun vertaa. Tajua edes, että mihin moista tarvitaan .


Harmi tosiaan. Sinne kun voi suht näppärästi perustaa esim. tämän kaltaisen paikan, jossa kaikki halukkaat pystyvät myös julkaisemaan omia otoksiaan talvisesta liikenteestä ja liikkujista. Tai voivat arvata mistä päin Helsinkiä joulukalenterin kuvat on otettu.

----------


## Albert

Facebook on varmasti mainio asia. 
*Ei ole* tarkoitukseni mitenkään halveerata sitä!!
Olen minäkin sitä harkinnut. Mutta kun vaativat niitä tietoja niin kovasti tilin luomiseen.

----------


## j-lu

> Sinne kun voi suht näppärästi perustaa esim. tämän kaltaisen paikan, jossa kaikki halukkaat pystyvät myös julkaisemaan omia otoksiaan talvisesta liikenteestä ja liikkujista.


Jäi helposti arvattavasta syystä katsomatta minkä kaltaisesta paikasta on kyse, mutta intterwebbiin on ylipäänsä helppo perustaa erilaisia "paikkoja" ja vieläpä siten, että ne ovat nähtävissä ilman rekisteröintiä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tajua edes, että mihin moista tarvitaan .


Mä kyllä tajuan, mihin sitä tarvitaan. Ehkä juuri siksi en ole siellä.

Kaverit kyllä valittaa, että en tiedä mistään mitään kun en ole naamakirjassa. No, sitten jää tietämättä. Kyllä ne yleensä muistaa kutsua tekstarilla parhaisiin kemuihin kuitenkin, vaikka narisevat siihen päälle, että on niin hankalaa kun FB-kutsu ei tavoita.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mä kyllä tajuan, mihin sitä tarvitaan. Ehkä juuri siksi en ole siellä.


Olen ollut siellä vissiin toista vuotta, mutta en vieläkään tajua. Pääsin siis katselemaan autojen näköisiä lumiukkoja, mutta muuten tuntuu, että olen enimmäkseen pihalla kuin lumiukko naamakirjan kanssa. Mutta ehkä se on siksi, että ei ole ongelmaa siitä, miten saisin ajan kulumaan. Sillä olen huomannut, että aika kyllä kuluu, jos on naamakirjassa aktiivinen. Kuluuhan sitä tietenkin täällä JLF:lläkin, mutta luulen, ettei niin paljon kuin naamakirjassa.

Antero

----------


## nimby

Autonmuotoiset lumiukot nyt kaikkien nähtävillä.

----------


## trumanb

En sinänsä ymmärrä tuon Autot hangessa -kalenterin funktiota? Pitäisikö sen olla viihdyttävä, eli hauska? Vai pitäisikö sen olla informatiivinen, eli kertoa autoilijoille, miten voi talvella käydä, jos jättää auton kadun varteen?

Ja miksi kuvien keskellä menee kirkuvan punainen teksti, joka kehottaa liittymään ystäväksi? Tarkoittaako se sitten, että ottaisin jonkun poloisen lumihankiauton "kummikseni" ja olisin sille ystävä? Vähän samaan tapaan kun voi olla kummina jollekin Afrikan lapselle?

Äh. Olin Facebookissa muutaman vuoden, mutta marraskuun puolessa välissä viimein poistin itseni sieltä.  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

> En sinänsä ymmärrä tuon Autot hangessa -kalenterin funktiota? Pitäisikö sen olla viihdyttävä, eli hauska?


Mun mielestä noiden kuvien katsominen oli ihan hauskaa. Ja tuleepa mieleen, millaista oli viime talvena.




> Äh. Olin Facebookissa muutaman vuoden, mutta marraskuun puolessa välissä viimein poistin itseni sieltä.


Luulet vaan. Kyllä niillä on kaikki sun tiedot tallella.  :Smile:

----------


## trumanb

> Luulet vaan. Kyllä niillä on kaikki sun tiedot tallella.


Tuossa olet kyllä oikeassa. En ainakaan löytänyt sieltä sellaista kohtaa, missä voisi poistaa kokonaan itsensä sieltä. Hirveän väännön jälkeen sain kuitenkin jäädytettyä tilini. Mutta jos kirjautuisin tunnuksillani sisään, niin se aktivoituisi taas. Ei kiva.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Tuossa olet kyllä oikeassa. En ainakaan löytänyt sieltä sellaista kohtaa, missä voisi poistaa kokonaan itsensä sieltä. Hirveän väännön jälkeen sain kuitenkin jäädytettyä tilini. Mutta jos kirjautuisin tunnuksillani sisään, niin se aktivoituisi taas. Ei kiva.


Menee railakkaasti offtopiciksi, mutta olen kuullut, että jotkut yritteliäät ihmiset olisivat onnistuneet profiilinsa poistattamaan tekemällä niistä riittävän loukkaavia tai härskejä. Ei ole omaa kokemusta asiasta, enkä kyllä oikein uskaltaisi mokomaa suositellakaan.

----------


## Compact

Kuten olen jo aiemmin ymmärtänyt, FB on juuri tällaista, oikeastaan tarpeetonta.

Joulukalenteri ei ollut ollenkaan "jouluinen". Vain tunnistamattomia stadilaisten turhaksi jääneitä pikkuautoja lumikinoksissa raitiotieverkoston välittömässä läheisyydessä odottelemassa tulevia kesälomamatkoja synnyinseudulle/mummolaan "Pihtiputaalle". Autot olivat nyt periaatteessa riittävän kaukana kuvitellusta ohimenevästä raitiosta, eivätkä siten haitanneet vaunuliikennettä, ja hyvä niin. Siellä hangessa niistä ei ole häiriöitä kellekään. Miksi siis olla niistä huolissaan?

Jos FB:n jäsenen joulukalenteriin haluaisi ripauksen joukkoliikennemyönteisyyttä, niin voisi toivoa jotain toista jujua joulukalenteriin. Vaikkapa ratikoita/junia/busseja/linjanumeroita/jne. numerojärjestyksessä läpi käyden sarjan # 1 -> 24. Sellaisesta saisi logiikkaa kalenteriin, ja jos vielä kuvat olisi otettu näin lumiaikaan, niin siinä se olisi! 

Tännekin tälle yksityiselle forumille voisi omistaja "vko" masinoida ensivuoden adventtia ajatellen jlf-kalenterin, jossa olisi jokaiselle joulukuun kalenteripäivälle oma "luukkunsa". 

Tai sitten SRS-nettiin voisi tehdä sellaisen, jossa olisi päivän mukainen päivittäinen raitiovaunukuva (Turusta, Viipurista, Kulosaaresta, Helsingistä) # 1-24 löydettävissä.

----------

